# Beginners Cleat Float



## medavidcook (17 Jan 2014)

Hey

What do people recommend for beginners?

I plan on getting these http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Shimano-R064-SPD-SL-Road-Shoe_50513.htm shoes.

thanks


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Jan 2014)

Most pedals will come with Shimano Yellow anyway


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Jan 2014)

I recommend that regardless of what you get you make sure they are as slack as you can possibly get them when you first try them out. I think most of us have been on the floor because we could not get our feet free.

Steve


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jan 2014)

Not a lot wrong with the shoes, I use the M064 SPD on both road and hybrid, easier to walk in! Off hand the yellow cleats offer 6 degrees of float, and probably the best place to start until you get a good cleat position that's comfy on the knees..


----------



## Chris Norton (17 Jan 2014)

I thought float is set by the cleat certainly on my spd's. The retention is set by the pedal. As hinted keep it low untill you get used to the things. I like to keep left foot fairly easy to get out and the right one tightened right up. Never had a problem coming out yet.


----------



## 50000tears (18 Jan 2014)

I personally had a lot of trouble with the SPD-SL cleats and lost a lot of confidence in going out with them. Had a couple of moments where I just couldn't either get into or out of them. Much happier now with my SPD cleats which are far easier and do the same job.


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Jan 2014)

ive managed to pull my foot out of them without twisting . I guess my sheer panic reaction is quite strong


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jan 2014)

What @steveindenmark said.

Personally, I keep the tension very loose on my commuting bike in case I need to clip out in an emergency, it's also got 6 degrees of float.

As with most things bicycle (read:contact point) related, it comes down to preference and feel.


----------



## Louise Harley (27 Feb 2014)

Hi all
I have recently gone to clipless pedals (Shimano) with M064 SPD shoes and after falling off once already, am a bit nervous about going out on the road with them yet. I have been advise to clip in and out only on the downward position/stroke. Is this correct or is it perhaps the preference of the person advising me?
any help very much appreciated as my hip still hurts from last fall and pride bruised even more than that


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2014)

Clip out at the down position as you have move leverage in the leg. You clip in during the downstroke.

Don't over think it, that's usually the problem


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Feb 2014)

Makes no difference when you disengage from the pedal really. However it makes sense to engage on the downstroke since you are naturally pressing down!


----------



## Louise Harley (27 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Clip out at the down position as you have move leverage in the leg. You clip in during the downstroke.
> 
> Don't over think it, that's usually the problem


Thanks to be honest after the first fall and no submission I seemed to get the hang but was only going around my estate and going very slowly. I don't have a problem clipping in at all, clipping out a little trickier at times and one leg easier than the other but to be honest I think its just the thought of falling in front of a car if out on the road and it happens


----------



## Louise Harley (27 Feb 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Makes no difference when you disengage from the pedal really. However it makes sense to engage on the downstroke since you are naturally pressing down!



So are you saying it down to preference and you can clip out at any point?


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2014)

Louise Harley said:


> So are you saying it down to preference and you can clip out at any point?



Yes. Try and unclip before you reach traffic lights. It's dead simple and soon becomes second nature.


----------



## NorvernRob (27 Feb 2014)

As a new rider/SPD-SL user who hasn't fallen off (yet!) I find the easiest way is to release my left foot just before traffic lights/junctions then slide forward off the saddle as I come to a stop. This makes sure you don't lean the bike the wrong way and fall into the road.

The only near misses I've had are when I first wore them, was stopped and leant to the right, forgetting that foot was still clipped in! Having the pedals on the loosest setting made sure I could get my foot out in time though.

I have Shimano R078 shoes and the yellow cleats.


----------



## Louise Harley (28 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Yes. Try and unclip before you reach traffic lights. It's dead simple and soon becomes second nature.


thanks will try, have loosen them off a little to for the time being, can always tighten them again when used to them


----------



## Louise Harley (28 Feb 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> As a new rider/SPD-SL user who hasn't fallen off (yet!) I find the easiest way is to release my left foot just before traffic lights/junctions then slide forward off the saddle as I come to a stop. This makes sure you don't lean the bike the wrong way and fall into the road.
> 
> The only near misses I've had are when I first wore them, was stopped and leant to the right, forgetting that foot was still clipped in! Having the pedals on the loosest setting made sure I could get my foot out in time though.
> 
> I have Shimano R078 shoes and the yellow cleats.



Thanks I have loosen mine off a little and will bear your advice in mind although I don't normally come off my saddle when stopping so that is another factor to practice lol


----------



## RSChris1980 (5 Mar 2014)

I started off using the yellow cleats on my Shimano R077s but found there was too much swing. It just so happened the SH-12 (blue) cleats with 1 degree either side had not long come out, gave these a try and couldn't be happier.

I have fallen off once myself, luckily was down a farm road whilst turning round, no injury but pride took a bashing lol


----------



## Louise Harley (5 Mar 2014)

RSChris1980 said:


> I started off using the yellow cleats on my Shimano R077s but found there was too much swing. It just so happened the SH-12 (blue) cleats with 1 degree either side had not long come out, gave these a try and couldn't be happier.
> 
> I have fallen off once myself, luckily was down a farm road whilst turning round, no injury but pride took a bashing lol



Thanks for this but I am using SDP for now as I am told they are easier and also better for walking. I was more concerned about the bike when I fell lol


----------



## Soup890 (5 Mar 2014)

It's all about Specialized shoes, bikes, clothing and helmets


----------



## Louise Harley (11 Mar 2014)

this is driving me nuts, everytime I go out on bike to get used to these pedals I shake like a leaf and its been ages since I have been on any real distances 
Not sure if I should just go back to old pedals


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Mar 2014)

Louise Harley said:


> this is driving me nuts, everytime I go out on bike to get used to these pedals I shake like a leaf and its been ages since I have been on any real distances
> Not sure if I should just go back to old pedals


Keep with it, besides it dont hurt to much a slow speed spill just try not to do it front of traffic or near a kerb, I switched about a year ago and would never go back, not even less than 100yrds.


----------



## Allweathershorts (12 Mar 2014)

I started using SPD-SL ( I have Shimano R088 with yellow cleats) at the start of the year, only fell over twice so far! 
I've found the only trouble I have is clipping back in, I found after the first week I was uncliping naturally before stopping and now it's second nature!
Still a a bit less confident on the bike than I was without them but I wouldn't go back now, I've found where I'm comfy with having them and it doesn't matter how far I'm traveling I tend to use em!


----------



## Louise Harley (12 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Keep with it, besides it dont hurt to much a slow speed spill just try not to do it front of traffic or near a kerb, I switched about a year ago and would never go back, not even less than 100yrds.



I have only fallen over once and thankfully at slow speed and on a very quiet estate. Although this has almost stopped me venturing out again. I am also finding it difficult to stop with my left as up till now I have preferred my right but my brother says that I should be stopping on the left foot for safety reasons. I am practicing and have been out for a 10 mile cycle since the fall put hardly had to stop lol


----------



## Louise Harley (12 Mar 2014)

Allweathershorts said:


> I started using SPD-SL ( I have Shimano R088 with yellow cleats) at the start of the year, only fell over twice so far!
> I've found the only trouble I have is clipping back in, I found after the first week I was uncliping naturally before stopping and now it's second nature!
> Still a a bit less confident on the bike than I was without them but I wouldn't go back now, I've found where I'm comfy with having them and it doesn't matter how far I'm traveling I tend to use em!


I have only fallen over once and thankfully at slow speed and on a very quiet estate. Although this has almost stopped me venturing out again. I find the clipping in really easy but finding it difficult to stop with my left as up till now I have preferred my right but my brother says that I should be stopping on the left foot for safety reasons. Do you clip out in advance of stopping?
I am practicing and have been out for a 10 mile cycle since the fall put hardly had to stop lol


----------



## Peteaud (12 Mar 2014)

Louise Harley said:


> I have only fallen over once and thankfully at slow speed and on a very quiet estate. Although this has almost stopped me venturing out again. I find the clipping in really easy but finding it difficult to stop with my left as up till now I have preferred my right but my brother says that I should be stopping on the left foot for safety reasons. Do you clip out in advance of stopping?
> I am practicing and have been out for a 10 mile cycle since the fall put hardly had to stop lol



If you are using SPD (2 bolt cleats) try the SH56 Multi release cleat. You probably have the SH51 standard.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Mar 2014)

Louise Harley said:


> I have only fallen over once and thankfully at slow speed and on a very quiet estate. Although this has almost stopped me venturing out again. I find the clipping in really easy but finding it difficult to stop with my left as up till now I have preferred my right but my brother says that I should be stopping on the left foot for safety reasons. Do you clip out in advance of stopping?
> I am practicing and have been out for a 10 mile cycle since the fall put hardly had to stop lol


You should clip out on whichever side is comfortable for you. 
I tend to anticipate if i'll need to stop and clip out as appropriate, when I first started using SPD-SLs I used to unclip before stopping every time - your confidence will grow with practice.


----------



## Louise Harley (12 Mar 2014)

Peteaud said:


> If you are using SPD (2 bolt cleats) try the SH56 Multi release cleat. You probably have the SH51 standard.



Don't mean to sound too thick but what benefit do they offer please?


----------



## Louise Harley (12 Mar 2014)

MisterStan said:


> You should clip out on whichever side is comfortable for you.
> I tend to anticipate if i'll need to stop and clip out as appropriate, when I first started using SPD-SLs I used to unclip before stopping every time - your confidence will grow with practice.



So you think I should just stick to the side I am used to, although I guess that way if I fall its into traffic


----------



## MisterStan (12 Mar 2014)

Louise Harley said:


> So you think I should just stick to the side I am used to, although I guess that way if I fall its into traffic


It appears from what you've said that it is more natural for you to clip out on the right, so go with it. If you clip out early (before stopping) you are unlikely to fall. I'd suggest going for a ride up and down your road and practicing unclipping and stopping a few times. As mentioned before, practice will help and it will come to you naturally after a while. Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Louise Harley (12 Mar 2014)

MisterStan said:


> It appears from what you've said that it is more natural for you to clip out on the right, so go with it. If you clip out early (before stopping) you are unlikely to fall. I'd suggest going for a ride up and down your road and practicing unclipping and stopping a few times. As mentioned before, practice will help and it will come to you naturally after a while. Rome wasn't built in a day.



Since the fall I have been riding around my courtyard and stopping and starting and think that I am turning a corner with it, slowly starting to feel a little more comfortable and yes for now I think that clipping out early is the way to go, just hope if going with right foot I don't fall into traffic. I think I will try going for a cycle tonight, wish me luck


----------



## Peteaud (12 Mar 2014)

Louise Harley said:


> Don't mean to sound too thick but what benefit do they offer please?



The SH56 release is any angle, where as the standard SH51 are single angle.







If you loosen the clip on the pedal and use these then it is almost impossible not to be able to unclip.


----------



## Louise Harley (12 Mar 2014)

Peteaud said:


> The SH56 release is any angle, where as the standard SH51 are single angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks that looks great, does it make it any less stable when in or can you unclip without meaning to?


----------



## raleighnut (12 Mar 2014)

Louise Harley said:


> thanks that looks great, does it make it any less stable when in or can you unclip without meaning to?


Yes you can unclip without meaning to but this will only be a problem if you are using upstroke power which as a new user is probably unlikely.
You would be far more likely to slip off a flat pedal as these cleats offer positive foot placement but allow 'panic' unclipping when needed I think they are meant for MTB riders who may need to take a 'dab' to stay up but they do work well as a 'new to this' solution.


----------



## Louise Harley (12 Mar 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Yes you can unclip without meaning to but this will only be a problem if you are using upstroke power which as a new user is probably unlikely.
> You would be far more likely to slip off a flat pedal as these cleats offer positive foot placement but allow 'panic' unclipping when needed I think they are meant for MTB riders who may need to take a 'dab' to stay up but they do work well as a 'new to this' solution.



Can you still climb well?


----------



## jim55 (12 Mar 2014)

Louise Harley said:


> Can you still climb well?




Well u cant apply any upward force really ( on the pulling bit of pedal travel) 
But iv used them for ages and iv only had them unclip unintentionally once , and even at that they clipped straight back in on the downstroke, they are very good for getting used to spd but still being able to unclip in a panic moment


----------



## Louise Harley (12 Mar 2014)

jim55 said:


> Well u cant apply any upward force really ( on the pulling bit of pedal travel)
> But iv used them for ages and iv only had them unclip unintentionally once , and even at that they clipped straight back in on the downstroke, they are very good for getting used to spd but still being able to unclip in a panic moment



Certainly worth considering even just for an short period till I get more confident with being clipped in


----------



## e-rider (12 Mar 2014)

Louise Harley said:


> thanks that looks great, does it make it any less stable when in or can you unclip without meaning to?


get SH-51 and learn to use 'proper' cleats. You are right in thinking that you could unclip without meaning to, and that can be dangerous. You will get the hang of normal cleats very quickly. I wouldn't waste time with SH-56 cleats!!!


----------



## Louise Harley (12 Mar 2014)

e-rider said:


> get SH-51 and learn to use 'proper' cleats. You are right in thinking that you could unclip without meaning to, and that can be dangerous. You will get the hang of normal cleats very quickly. I wouldn't waste time with SH-56 cleats!!!




Lol, you sound just like my brother. I have SH0-51's, I am getting there, its just frustrating how little I have been out since the fall, only really around my estate to get used to them but starting to feel a little more confident and I am hoping for a quick 7-10 miles tonight and then a wee 26 at the weekend and then hopefully I will be on the right track.


----------



## morrisman (12 Mar 2014)

I sure I'm missing something especially as I've never ridden clip less but what is the benefit of using them as everyone just speaks of clip less accidents. I can ride distance or hills or, when especially keen both, with just some grippy flat pedals and some cycling shoes for the benefit of the harder soles.


----------



## Louise Harley (12 Mar 2014)

morrisman said:


> I sure I'm missing something especially as I've never ridden clip less but what is the benefit of using them as everyone just speaks of clip less accidents. I can ride distance or hills or, when especially keen both, with just some grippy flat pedals and some cycling shoes for the benefit of the harder soles.



Not too sure to be honest. I felt there was better power transference but have read that not to be the case. I think its just a more solid footing and allows better pedalling technique but over to the other to explain better than me.....


----------



## jim55 (12 Mar 2014)

For me the biggest benefit is your feet not slipping off pedals ( esp when its wet and u can really power up hills and stuff confidently)and not skinning your shins lol


----------



## Louise Harley (12 Mar 2014)

jim55 said:


> For me the biggest benefit is your feet not slipping off pedals ( esp when its wet and u can really power up hills and stuff confidently)and not skinning your shins lol


Yeah that is a big PLUS


----------



## Allweathershorts (12 Mar 2014)

Louise Harley said:


> I have only fallen over once and thankfully at slow speed and on a very quiet estate. Although this has almost stopped me venturing out again. I find the clipping in really easy but finding it difficult to stop with my left as up till now I have preferred my right but my brother says that I should be stopping on the left foot for safety reasons. Do you clip out in advance of stopping?
> I am practicing and have been out for a 10 mile cycle since the fall put hardly had to stop lol



I can get used to clipping out on my left either always prefer udon my left to, come from bing primarily left I suppose. 

Yeah I unclip before hand, gently uncliping and come to a slow and steady stop and sliding forwards off my saddle at lights and such (when I can) I've had a lot of practise in clipping in and out as where I live there are quite a number of roundabouts,lights and roundabouts!


----------



## e-rider (12 Mar 2014)

Louise Harley said:


> Not too sure to be honest. I felt there was better power transference but have read that not to be the case. I think its just a more solid footing and allows better pedalling technique but over to the other to explain better than me.....


there are lots of benefits:
correct foot position (assuming they are set correctly)
better power transfer
ability to pedal in a smooth 'circular' motion - or at least give a good pull and push simultaneously when climbing hills


----------



## Louise Harley (12 Mar 2014)

Allweathershorts said:


> I can get used to clipping out on my left either always prefer udon my left to, come from bing primarily left I suppose.
> 
> Yeah I unclip before hand, gently uncliping and come to a slow and steady stop and sliding forwards off my saddle at lights and such (when I can) I've had a lot of practise in clipping in and out as where I live there are quite a number of roundabouts,lights and roundabouts!



Sorry I don't really understand that first sentence of your message  Are you saying that you prefer your right to, I think its all just preference perhaps. I am also struggling to get the knack of coming off the saddle.


----------



## Allweathershorts (12 Mar 2014)

I


Louise Harley said:


> Sorry I don't really understand that first sentence of your message  Are you saying that you prefer your right to, I think its all just preference perhaps. I am also struggling to get the knack of coming off the saddle.



Ah I've just noticed I make no sense to even myself in that, complete brain fart 

I clip out on my right and can't get used to clipping out on my left, my balance is better to my right anyhow so for me it's the safer option, I also set of better when using my right leg to give the power. 

Well I've always slid out of my saddle even before the clipless so it's pretty natural for me, no idea on how you'd train yourself to do it :/


----------



## Louise Harley (12 Mar 2014)

Allweathershorts said:


> I
> 
> 
> Ah I've just noticed I make no sense to even myself in that, complete brain fart
> ...



I feel I have a better footing on right foot but if any accidents or mishaps that's you in front of a car

If you clip out on your right, how do you set off again, do you unclip both. Wish I could get used to coming off saddle but perhaps one thing at a time lol


----------



## Allweathershorts (12 Mar 2014)

Louise Harley said:


> I feel I have a better footing on right foot but if any accidents or mishaps that's you in front of a car
> 
> If you clip out on your right, how do you set off again, do you unclip both. Wish I could get used to coming off saddle but perhaps one thing at a time lol



Push with my left, it's my strong side (Oddly not as balanced) and clip back in with my right. I keep my left clipped in and down, hmmm hard to explain as I kinda do it without thinking ....

I'll think on I t haha


----------



## Louise Harley (12 Mar 2014)

Allweathershorts said:


> Push with my left, it's my strong side (Oddly not as balanced) and clip back in with my right. I keep my left clipped in and down, hmmm hard to explain as I kinda do it without thinking ....
> 
> I'll think on I t haha



No it makes complete sense I know what you mean now, just wondered how you can stop and start with same leg lol


----------

